# NSW Opens State Sponsorship for Subclass 489(No Work Experience Required)



## manubadboy (Sep 20, 2013)

NSW State sponsorship for ORANA region is now open for the applicants who are seeking to get extra 10 points and do not have the work experience in hand. Below mentioned occupations are under the current regional state sponsorship for the ORANA as of 1 Oct 2013. These occupations are subject to change any time as per the availability of seats.

*Application fee: $770 (inc GST)*

*Automotive Trades*

Automotive Electrician 321111

Motor Mechanic (General) 321211

Diesel Motor Mechanic 321212

Panel Beater 324111



*Building Trades*

Electrician (General) 341111

Carpenter 331212

Fibrous Plasterer 333211

Solid Plasterers 333212

Wall & Floor Tiler 333411

Plumber (General) 334111

Painting Trades Worker 332211

Bricklayer 331111

Electrician (Special Class) 341112

Refrigeration & A/C Mechanic 342111

Cabinet Maker 394111



*Hospitality*

Hotel or Motel Manager

(Degree Level only)

141311

Baker 351111

Chef 351311

Cook 351411



*Metal Trades*

Sheet Metal Trades Worker 322211

Metal Fabricator 322311

Pressure Welder 322312

Welder (First Class) 322313

Fitter (General) 323211

Fitter & Turner 323212

Metal Machinist (First Class) 323214

Toolmaker 323412



*MEDICAL PROFESSIONS*

Nursing Clinical Director 134212

Primary Health Organisation Manager 134213

Medical Diagnostic Radiographer 251211

Medical Radiation therapist 251212

Sonographer 251214

Optometrist 251411

Orthoptist 251412

Chiropractor 252111

Osteopath 252112

Dentist 252312

Occupational Therapist 252411

Physiotherapists 252511

Podiatrist 252611

Audiologists 252711

Speech Pathologist 252712

General Practitioner 253111

Anesthetist 253211

Psychiatrist 253411

Dermatologist 253911

Diagnostic & Interventional Radiologist 253917

Radiation Oncologist 253918

Medical Practitioners nec 253999

Midwife 254111

Nurse Practitioner 254411

Registered Nurse (Aged Care) 254412

Registered Nurse (Child and Family Care) 254413

Registered Nurse (Community Health) 254414

Registered Nurse (Critical Care & Emergency) 254415

Registered Nurse (Development Disability) 254416

Registered Nurse (Disability & Rehab) 254417

Registered Nurse (Medical) 254418

Registered Nurse (Medical Practice) 254421

Registered Nurse (Mental Health) 254422

Registered Nurse (Perioperative) 254423

Registered Nurse (Surgical) 254424

Registered Nurse nec 254499

Clinical Psychologist 272311



*BUSINESS & FINANCE*

Lawyer / Solicitor 271311

Accountant General 221111

Management Accountant 221112

Taxation Accountant 221113

External Auditor 221213



*EDUCATION*

Childcare Centre Manager 134111

Early Childhood (Pre-Primary School) Teacher 241111

Teacher – Secondary 241411

Teacher – Special Needs 241511

Teacher – Hearing Impaired 241512

Teacher – Sight Impaired 241513

Teacher – Special Education 241599

ENGINEERS AND PLANNERS, SCIENTISTS

Geologist 234411

Agricultural Scientist 234112

Surveyor 232212

Urban & Regional Planner 232611

Geotechnical Engineer 233212

Quantity Surveyor 233213

Mining Engineer (excluding Petroleum) 233611

Engineering Manager 133211

Construction Project Manager 133111

Architect 232111

Civil Engineer 233211

Structural Engineer 233214

Transport Engineer 233215

Electrical Engineer 233311

Agricultural Engineer 233912



*ICT*

Software Engineer 261313

Analyst Programmer 261311

Developer Programmer 261312

Systems Administrator 262113


----------



## manubadboy (Sep 20, 2013)

I had already applied dude.. This was just for the info of ppl who could not apply..


----------



## manubadboy (Sep 20, 2013)

jayptl said:


> wen u applied?? r u invite? which ocupation


You can see my timeline.. I am an Engineer..


----------



## tvm (Oct 5, 2013)

HI,

Can u please help me? I would like to know wether I can apply for 489 visa?

I am a 3 year diploma holder in hotel management and catering technology.
Can diploma holders apply for this visa?
I have 2 years and 6 months experience as a cook.
I have IELTS ACADEMIC JUNE2011
MY SCORES ARE
L-9 R-7.5 W-7 S-7.
Do I have to appear for ielts again?

my points are

AGE-30
EDUCATION - 10
LANGUAGE-10
STATE SPONSORSHIP INVITATION - 10 (If offered )
So total of 60 points


----------



## tvm (Oct 5, 2013)

*help me*

HI,

Can u please help me? I would like to know wether I can apply for 489 visa?

I am a 3 year diploma holder in hotel management and catering technology.
Can diploma holders apply for this visa?
I have 2 years and 6 months experience as a cook.
I have IELTS ACADEMIC JUNE2011
MY SCORES ARE
L-9 R-7.5 W-7 S-7.
Do I have to appear for ielts again?

my points are

AGE-30
EDUCATION - 10
LANGUAGE-10
STATE SPONSORSHIP INVITATION - 10 (If offered )
So total of 60 points


----------



## manubadboy (Sep 20, 2013)

tvm said:


> HI,
> 
> Can u please help me? I would like to know wether I can apply for 489 visa?
> 
> ...


Hi tvm.. I am not sure about cooks but I guess they need min. 5yr experience.. Well you can read more about it or you can consult a MARA agent.. 

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

orana is closed now for without experience


----------



## iamnobody (Feb 13, 2013)

jayptl said:


> orana is closed now for without experience


Can you please specify where you've found that ?? 
Unfortunately I haven't found anything saying like that in RDAORANA's website.


----------



## GSingh08 (Dec 19, 2013)

jayptl said:


> orana is closed now for without experience


Hi Jayptl,

I am Diploma Holder in Hotel Management full time and graduate as well part time with B.A.Honrs Economics with 6 years of experience as Duty Manager with 5 star Hotel, can i apply for this region?

Regards,
Gurdeep


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

You can read the conditions here NSW Skilled Regional Nominated Migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## GSingh08 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks alot


----------



## asif_1245 (Mar 20, 2014)

Dear Sir;

I am Asif from india, i would like to immigrate to australia with Sub class 189 or 190 visa, in this regard as the first step for immigration is the skills assessment from Assessing Body in Australia, i unable to understand the Skills Assessing Body as well as the ANZSCO code for my profession in australia which can assess my Qualification, skills and experince.


My skills and education is as follows.

1. Bachelors degree in Civil Engineering from India - Full time 4 years

2. Profession : Project Planner / Scheduler.

3. Area : Project Management/Construction Management.

4. Industry: Engineering

5.Category: Building & Construction ›› Planning

6. Present Designation : Project planner/scheduling Manager

7. Earlier Designation's : Planning Manager and Planning Engineer

8. Directly reporting To : Project Manager.

9. No of Subordinates/Managers who report to me: None i dont have any managers/Suboridnates who reports to me

10. Total number of years experience : more than 5 years

11. Total number of years experince as Manager : more than 3 years.


Job Description /Attributes

1. Creating , Implementing as well as Updating the project Plans and Schedules for the project
2. Preparing Project Reports for the Management and stakeholders
3. Controlling and Monitoring the Progress of the project.
4. Laisioning with Staff of Engineering, Procurement, Construction teams
5. Co-ordination with the vendors and incorporating into the master schedule.
6. Reporting Critical Activities of the project to the Project Manager for work progress
7. Assisting project budget, cash flows , forecasting to the project management team
8. Reporting of slippage activities in project and ensuring for smooth catchup plan of the project
9. Preparing Extension of time(EOT) and delay analysis as well claims
10. Preparing Management Information System reports(MIS)
11. Preparing Monthly,weekly S-curves and Histograms for Cost, Progress, % complete , Project Man-hours and Resources
12. Preparing what if scenerio of delayed in schedule for completion of the project
13. Determining the Formats,level of frequency of reporting and its system for the client
14. preparing safety and environmental control in accordance with project risk analysis
15 Reviewing and assisting in preparing tender document related to project schedule.



IT Skills :

1. Possess sound knowledge of Primavera P6, Microsoft Office, Microsoft Project software at an advanced level.

2. Possess strong knowledge of planning tools such as Primevera P6, Microsoft Project with the ability to implement in construction 

techniques and
sequencing of the activities in the project.




Kindly assist me for the skills assessment body as well the ANZSCO code for my profession, so the i can start my skills assessment.


Regards
Asif


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Civil Engineer 233211 Engineers Australia.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

asif_1245 said:


> Dear Sir;
> 
> I am Asif from india, i would like to immigrate to australia with Sub class 189 or 190 visa, in this regard as the first step for immigration is the skills assessment from Assessing Body in Australia, i unable to understand the Skills Assessing Body as well as the ANZSCO code for my profession in australia which can assess my Qualification, skills and experince.
> 
> ...


Your experience seems to be more inline with the CM/PM side. You are not really working on the design side involving design, and preparation of plans, specifications etc. 

I would recommend applying for skills assessment through VetAssess under occupation code 133111 - Construction Project Manager.


----------



## ravi201 (Oct 8, 2014)

This is ravi...i am now applying for 489 for NSW ss... I have some questions ...could you pls let me know ur contact num or mail id...filed EOI in july 2014.
1? Which region is better in NSW for Industrial Engineer(Orana,Far south coast,Murray,Southern Inland
2?Where Medical tets shud be done?
3?What is PCC?
4?Who is your Migraton agent?
5?What is meant by CO assigned? where to do?
6.? How to know application status/queue?


----------

